# Union Flite Pros on Park Pickle



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm looking for a binding for my Park Pickle. My budget is around $150 and I'm planning to do all mountain riding, but more of an emphasis on terrain. I live on the ice coast, so not many pow days for me. I guess I'd like something with a similar flex as the park pickle. I got some suggestions earlier, however it was hard to find them in my budget or at a reputable dealer. The 2013 Union Flite Pros looked nice and for a good price, $169: On Sale Union Flite Pro Snowboard Bindings Black/Green 2013 . I heard they might be too soft however. If you guys could also give me suggestions for a reliable website to buy from, that would be much appreciated. I have been looking at Buckmans Ski Shop & Snowboard Shop Skis, Snowboards, Ski Boots, Gear, Apparel - Buckmans.com and The House Burton Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants, Clothing, K2, Ride, DC, Holden, Bonfire 

Thanks


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a pickle too n was going for pretty much the same thing as you - i ride some park and a lot of random terrain too n just pretty much jib around a bunch. I went mid flex and got some GNU Choice bindings last year. I like them a lot but not every likes the rear entry.

Maybe check out the Ride Revolts. They're pretty sick for 2013, especially for the price ~$199, and have EVA foot beds and the new slime highbacks (pretty sick in lime green if you ask me) - a little more forgiving laterally, yet pretty darn responsive when you lean back. Would be a decent compromise when riding groomers while still wanting to dick around.

If that's out of your price range, maybe look for the 2012s. They don't have the slime back and would be a little more stiff i guess. I can only speak for the 2013s.

good luck!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

cntthnko1 said:


> I'm looking for a binding for my Park Pickle. My budget is around $150 and I'm planning to do all mountain riding, but more of an emphasis on terrain. I live on the ice coast, so not many pow days for me. I guess I'd like something with a similar flex as the park pickle. I got some suggestions earlier, however it was hard to find them in my budget or at a reputable dealer. The 2013 Union Flite Pros looked nice and for a good price, $169: On Sale Union Flite Pro Snowboard Bindings Black/Green 2013 . I heard they might be too soft however. If you guys could also give me suggestions for a reliable website to buy from, that would be much appreciated. I have been looking at Buckmans Ski Shop & Snowboard Shop Skis, Snowboards, Ski Boots, Gear, Apparel - Buckmans.com and The House Burton Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants, Clothing, K2, Ride, DC, Holden, Bonfire
> 
> Thanks


the Flite is a good choice, and arguably the best binding for out the $$$. 

It's a softer binding than most Union, but unless you're a really big guy, it won't be an issue. 

Phil Jacques rides them regularly. A bunch of his part from last year he's on Flites: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90WJEaaBjmI

Also, Danny Kass' binding is based off the Flite. Danny rides them in all conditions and loves em. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsVAIl6AE0w

Cheers!


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet I'm probably gonna go with the 13' Flites then. So pumped for this season.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Check c3shop.com for sample and demo bindings. Super good deals for under $150. Worth the money if you can't buy new.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Check c3shop.com for sample and demo bindings. Super good deals for under $150. Worth the money if you can't buy new.


C3-Worldwide | Home of CAPiTA - COAL - UNION


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

What are demo and sample bindings?


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

cntthnko1 said:


> What are demo and sample bindings?


Bindings that may have been floor samples at shop so therefore not straight from the box new or demos that may have seen slight use and most likely some minor cosmetic issues. 

Nothing wrong with either, they just won't be brand spanking new when you receive them.


----------



## davidjames (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea C3 sample/demo's are a solid way to get great stuff on a tight budget


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I see, thanks. I already got the Pro Flites though and I was wondering what the foward lean adjustment was for? As far as how it changes your ride and stuff?


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread has some answers.. as well as this one..

More forward lean is suppose to make heelside turns easier and grab better, but someone will come along that can give you a real down and dirty on it..


----------

